# Summer is finally here! Add your pics :)



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi, I don't very often post in this section but I've been 'lurking' and reading the posts and admiring everyone's photos! I wanted to take some pics to add to the spring thread, but as it's now technically summer and I've only just remembered to take my camera with me when I'm out and about, I thought I'd better start a new thread!

Anyway, I'll start it off with a few photos of flowers I've seen just growing on grass verges or in the cracks between paving stones - it's amazing what variety there is, even in the city streets! (Apologies, I'm neither botanist nor photographer, so they're not the best snaps and I don't know all the names!)

The first two were on the grass verge just outside my block of flats. The first is speedwell I think, and not sure what the second one is - maybe someone could ID for me? The third photo is my favourite - heartsease, just growing out of a patch of bare earth by the side of the road. Much prettier than its cultivated cousins, IMO! 

I'd love it if everyone else added some photos too - I've very much enjoyed looking at the spring ones


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Lovely 

Your second picture is 
Scarlet pimpernel | Plant & fungi species | Wild plants


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks, that had been bugging me!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Took my one-year-old for a walk in our local wildlife reserve today. Unfortunately my camera batteries ran out after the first 20 minutes  but I did get a couple of photos, though there were loads more I'd have liked to have taken!

#1 is a vetch - birds' foot trefoil I think, after googling it!
#2 is an orange-tip butterfly
#3 is a couple of damselflies, who seem to be making the most of the nice weather!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Arghhh took me 3 years to get a picture of an Orange Tip........never seemed to see one land for more than seconds 

Well done 

By the way, summer doesn't start until the 21st  Also the Elderflower aren't out and they herald natures start of summer :001_tt2:


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Lol, that's why my camera batteries died - chasing the orange-tip around trying to get a better picture!

And I stand corrected, though it is certainly starting to feel more summery now. Mind you, we didn't really get much of a spring, did we!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Apart from being a wee bit cold, I thought the spring had been quite good, it's made everything lush anyway


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Wonder how many more days sunshine we'll get before they declare a water shortage and a hopepipe ban?


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Do these count?!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Is #4 elderflower by any chance?  (Please forgive my ignorance!)


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

NaomiM said:


> Is #4 elderflower by any chance?  (Please forgive my ignorance!)


It's not elderflower but I can't tell you what it is... I have no idea!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

NaomiM said:


> Is #4 elderflower by any chance?  (Please forgive my ignorance!)


Looks like Guelder Rose 

Not ignorance just lack of knowledge, looks like you will be working on that!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes I'm learning as I go along  I've been taking loads of photos and then googling them afterwards to try to ID them  I know most of the things I'm photographing are pretty common, but I just take photos of things that I think are beautiful!

Another couple of contributions from my walk yesterday in a country park. Hawthorn blossom and yellow flag iris, I think! Plus a family of ducks, and another damselfly who posed on the chair next to me while we were having lunch at a garden centre cafe


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

NaomiM said:


> Yes I'm learning as I go along  I've been taking loads of photos and then googling them afterwards to try to ID them  I know most of the things I'm photographing are pretty common, but I just take photos of things that I think are beautiful!
> 
> Another couple of contributions from my walk yesterday in a country park. Hawthorn blossom and yellow flag iris, I think! Plus a family of ducks, and another damselfly who posed on the chair next to me while we were having lunch at a garden centre cafe


Be careful that's how I started and I'm now running out of computer space and having to buy more storage  
I've got loads of insects that I've no idea what they are! When I'm old and can no longer get out there, it will be nice to while away the hours looking them all up 
I also take a few videos, some just for sound to listen too when I'm old and greyer  Took one at the weekend of a Cuckoo loosing his voice :lol:


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

rona said:


> I also take a few videos, some just for sound to listen too when I'm old and greyer  Took one at the weekend of a Cuckoo loosing his voice :lol:


Lol, now that I'd like to hear! :laugh:


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Pale heart. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Carpark poppies. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Fungus in focus. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Brimstone butterflies. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Sunning on a leaf. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Sunshine colours. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

NaomiM said:


> Lol, now that I'd like to hear! :laugh:


Only managed to get one cuckoo before he flew off


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

How do you get such a sharp focus on such tiny details, Calinyx? Mine are always blurred when I use my zoom lens for close-ups. (Of course, it may just be that my camera is rubbish!)


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

NaomiM said:


> How do you get such a sharp focus on such tiny details, Calinyx? Mine are always blurred when I use my zoom lens for close-ups. (Of course, it may just be that my camera is rubbish!)


Thank you 

I have a panasonic fz45 bridge camera that i love to bits. It has a super macro setting that i use a great deal. Also the fantastic light that we've had recently have made a great difference to the clarity and sharpness of photos.

I've just returned from a 4 night stay in Yorkshire and took over 600 photos : . I've been good though and only put 60 onto Flickr!!


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

And todays pics [well it is lovely weather for walking!!]


Wild viola. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Forget me not. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Little white. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Flash of colour. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Under wraps. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Poppy centre. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Rape seed in bloom against Bennachie. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr

And one on full zoom.....


Deer [not] in the headlights. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful pics Calinyx. 

This is Ratty, or one of our local water voles. He was pottering in and out of the water and up and down the bank of a small river.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Jonescat said:


> Beautiful pics Calinyx.
> 
> This is Ratty, or one of our local water voles. He was pottering in and out of the water and up and down the bank of a small river.


Am so jealous here


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

rona said:


> Am so jealous here


Have to agree Rona.


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Bugle flowers. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Germander speedwell. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Perennial cornflower. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


White against white. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Open and shut flower heads. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Just peachy. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Naomi would you mind if I used your heartsease pic as wallpaper on my phone please ? It makes me smile to see such pretty flowers.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Of course, no probs  Glad you like it!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Here's my pics. Only taken on a phone so not brilliant.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I can only do one in each post sorry


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

And another


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Love the lake one, some nice framing there with the trees


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

And a very elegant swan


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I couldn't get any closer as the dogs would have scared them off.That swan was awesome though


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

ryton woods


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Spotted growing at the edge of the woods. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Growing wild. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Down by the Don. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Against the Don. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Green and purple. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Low river. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Hawthorn blossom. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Splashes of colour. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Butter ball in the buttercups by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

*LOOKIEEEEE*

Soon be summer 

The Elder flower is nearly out 

IMG_7402 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_7403 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I've been working lots of shifts this last week so not had a chance to get out and about so much (plus it's been tipping it down with rain!), but I'll see if I can beat you to an 'elderflower in full bloom' pic!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Saw my first dragonflies of the year today (I've seen plenty of damselflies, but no dragonflies till today) - and realised I didn't have my camera! Gutted  as one landed on a plant right next to me and would have made a great shot. Loads of other stuff I'd have liked to have photographed today too - just typical!

I'm pretty clueless when it comes to dragonfly/damselfly varieties I'm afraid, but these had black heads and light blue flattish bodies.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Just wanted to say I love the photos


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Now it's summer :001_tt2:

The elder thinks so too 


IMG_7823 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

NaomiM said:


> Saw my first dragonflies of the year today (I've seen plenty of damselflies, but no dragonflies till today) - and realised I didn't have my camera! Gutted  as one landed on a plant right next to me and would have made a great shot. Loads of other stuff I'd have liked to have photographed today too - just typical!
> 
> I'm pretty clueless when it comes to dragonfly/damselfly varieties I'm afraid, but these had black heads and light blue flattish bodies.


possibly male broad bodied chasers....



or male black tailed skimmers


----------



## Calinyx (Oct 14, 2011)

Got a new camera yesterday  so please bear with me whilst i get to grips with my new fuji. It has a superb 42x zoom which i'm loving already. Here's just a couple of summer time pics taken.


Also comes in pale orange. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


Foxglove after the rain. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


In the summer evening's light. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Ooh a new camera  The foxglove picture is fantastic, you can even see the tiny wee fine hairs!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

skyblue said:


> possibly male broad bodied chasers....
> 
> 
> 
> or male black tailed skimmers


Thanks skyblue, yes they were broad bodied chasers


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Not the best pics, but taken from my brief walk on Southampton Common yesterday before my camera died on me, yet again. I've had no luck ID'ing any of the flowers, so any help welcome!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Evening primrose
Rosebay Willowherb
and I believe. Earthnut Pea


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Lovely summer Flowers, I know the names of 1 and 3 but not the others!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

rona said:


> Evening primrose
> Rosebay Willowherb
> and I believe. Earthnut Pea


Thanks rona  I use this site to try to ID, but it doesn't always seem to work out so well. Do you know of a better one?


----------



## kateh8888 (Aug 9, 2011)

Some great pics everyone


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

A few from this week. Most from my fav two fields.


IMG_8662 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_8675 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_8682 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_8741 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_8748 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_8749 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_8768 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Swallow-tail moth. Only flies at night in July, and the daft thing flew in an open window. Now back out where it should be, after posing for photos.


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Hollyhock flowers, I've never come across them before... so tall! Very pretty flowers  I forgot to sniff them though


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Calinyx said:


> Brimstone butterflies. by calinyx ~ thanks for looking and for any comments, on Flickr
> 
> Green-veined whites, not brimstones.


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Bee orchid


Ringlet aberration pallens


Ringlet aberration pallens


----------



## IrishEyes (Jun 26, 2012)

Today's finds from our walk this evening..


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

plants are green and flowers are colorful


----------

